# Instalacja Windows XP + Gentoo

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Poniewaz moja instalacja windowsowska ma juz z 1.5 roku i sam system wlacza sie z 10 min, postanowilem zrobic reinstall MS. Niestety napotkalem dziwna sytuacje, po odpaleniu instalatora pojawia sie napis "Instalator sprawdza konfiguracje sprzetowa Twojego komputera" po czym pojawia sie czarny ekran + swiecenie sie diody od HDD i nic juz dalej sie nie dzieje.  Pogooglalem troche i problem jest znany (http://www.pcuser.com.au/pcuser/hs2.nsf/lookup+1/56AD59C8F8AAE93ECA25715E0010F9BB) jednak ja z tym sobie nie moge poradzic. Spotkal sie ktos z Was z taka sytuacja? Uklad moich partycji:

```

                                                                 cfdisk (util-linux-ng 2.14.1)

                                                                     Disk Drive: /dev/hda

                                                               Size: 80026361856 bytes, 80.0 GB

                                                     Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 9729

       Name                    Flags                  Part Type            FS Type                          [Label]                      Size (MB)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       hda1                                            Primary             NTFS                             [^A]                          15726.74 XP

       hda5                                            Logical             NTFS                             [^A]                          15726.74 dane

       hda6                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                     15002.92 /

       hda7                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                        98.71 /boot

       hda8                                            Logical             Linux swap / Solaris                                             509.97 swap

       hda9                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                     32958.70 /home

```

Probowalem kasowac partycje hda1, zmieniac jej rozmiar, system plikow, wywalac gruba z MBR-a (wgrywac bootloader-a windowsowskiego programem Mbrfix) jednak wszystkie te czynnosci nie przyniosly zadnych efektow - sytuacja ciagle sie powtarzala - komunikat instalatora i zwis. Mnie sie skonczyly pomysly. Pomozecie?  :Smile: 

----------

## xys

Mnie w podobnej sytuacji (sam namieszałem) pomógł

RescueCD i fdisk i fsck

----------

## MiChaSSs

mozesz cos wiecej napisac? co dokladnie robiles? ja sprawdzilem cala partycje z windowsem scandiskiem, ale on tez nic nie wykazal.

----------

## radek-s

partycja z windowsem nie powinna miec flagi boot?

----------

## 187451

Ja w swoim układzie dysków na partycji Windowsa nie mam flagi boot i jakoś działa... A robiłeś wszystko to co oni na tej stronie mówią? Tam jest co najmniej kilka różnych rozwiązań. Poza tym, jedyne co zrobiłeś to włożyłeś tą płytę? Hmm.... no ale może faktycznie spróbuj z tą flagą boot. Nie wiem jak to tam Windows sobie rozumuje ale może głupieje jak mu się nie wskaże partycji... Aż chyba zaraz sprawdzę czy ta flaga ma znaczenie.

----------

## MiChaSSs

przy:

```

                                                                     Disk Drive: /dev/hda

                                                               Size: 80026361856 bytes, 80.0 GB

                                                     Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 9729

       Name                    Flags                  Part Type            FS Type                          [Label]                      Size (MB)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       hda1                    Boot                    Primary             NTFS                             [^A]                          15726.74

       hda5                                            Logical             NTFS                             [^A]                          15726.74

       hda6                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                     15002.92

       hda7                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                        98.71

       hda8                                            Logical             Linux swap / Solaris                                             509.97

       hda9                                            Logical             Linux ext3                                                     32958.70

```

nadal to samo. 

eclipsefan -> Tak probowalem + dodatkowo zrobilem jeszcze test RAM-u ... i tez jest wszystko okej, a problem nadal istnieje ;/. To co zrobilem do tej pory to:

usuwalem partycje, tworzylem nowa z innym rozmiarem, formatowalem NTFS-em, FAT-em32, ukrywalem partycje linuxowe, czyscilem MBR-a, wrzucalem standardowego bootloadera winxp do MBR-a, probowalem z inna plytka XP + SP3, przetestowalem RAM (OK)

Skonczyly mi sie pomysly co moze byc nie tak ;/

----------

## Spaulding

ostatnio tak mialem ^^ wylacz AHCI i APIC w biosie na czas instalacji i bedzie dzialac  :Wink: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

niestety jest to laptop i ma baaardzo obcietego BIOS-a i nie mam tam takich opcji ;/

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Panowie, problemy z MS Windows rozwiązujemy na forach dotyczących tego systemu, a nie Linuksa. Zamykam.

----------

